
Challenges Emerge for In-Memory Computing - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/challenges-emerge-for-in-memory-computing/
======
dsalaj
Spiking neural network and neuromorphic hardware are never mentioned in the
article. These are a very promising direction for overcoming the von Neumann
bottleneck.

